# Went fishing and caught like the biggest sucker ever!



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Probably weighed around 250 - 255 pounds 

Yesterday I got up early and headed to the nearby river with my bellyboat and my dandy little Ultra light rod and reel. I had caught about 3 or 4 nice size sunfishs when all of a sudden I caught a nice size crappie. Well this got me all excited so I qucikly cast back in the same spot in hopes of catching another crappie. Instead I hooked a nice little small mouth bass and the bass immediately swam a circle around me, wrapping the fish line around my legs till it had no more line to wrap around me and came to a rest against the back of my calf muscle. Then suddenly "OOOOWWWWW"! 

I was using a small crank bait with two treble hooks on it and the darn fish impaled one of the treble hooks right in the back of my leg and then it was fighting away trying to get free. I quickly reached down and grabed the fish with one hand and was trying to get the hook out of leg. Since I was in deep water I couldn't stand up to see what was going on, I just had to do it blindly while sitting in my bellyboat. I couldn't get the hook out of my leg so I managed to get the fish loose from the crankbait. That was a relief right there!

Well I coudn't get the hook out of my leg and it was a long ways back to shallow water and I had just caught a crappie and wanted to catch another one. So I cut the line to the crankbait and dug around into my tackle and retreived another crankbait just like the one impaled in my leg. I quickly tied the crankbait on and started fishing again. I managed to catch another crappie and a sandbass all in that one spot. 

Well I finally reached shallow grounds and managed to jerk the hook out of my leg. Turned out it wasn't impaled too deep in my leg but deep enough for two barbs to be under the skin. A quick jerk and another "OOOWWW" done the job. 

I came home with one small mouth bass, 2 crappie, 1 sandbass, 12 sunfish the size of my hand with a couple of them even bigger, and the biggest sucker ever (me!)


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL had something kinda like that happen while salmon fishing , got the hook through my thumb nail and the fish was thrashing around , so I started to try and stump on it in the bottom of the boat


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had a few close calls but all I've ever done are minor but painful hand injuries. A couple weeks ago I had both hands in the mouth of the biggest largemouth I've ever caught who had swallowed our whole bass lure and 2 treble hooks when he decided to flip out. One hook went through my finger nail and about had me in the emergency room but luckily the barb didn't go in far enough to stick. I took the pliers and just yanked the lure and some internal parts out of that sucker since we were 10mins from home and having baked bass that night anyway. Good thing he was tasty and big enough we are eating bass again tonight cause the hole in my finger with a split nail hurts like crazy.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

akan, actually, the way you described the area you got stuck, your probably in more pain then I was. In fact mine didn't even bother me anymore after I got home.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I speared my thigh once. After hitting a few rocks trying to stab suckers I was straightening out the tines when another group of suckers swam by. I speared with my right hand but my left hand forgot to let go. I jerked it out and speared again but missed.

It almost went over the barb. I still have a depression in my leg.


----------



## MikeG49 (Aug 22, 2012)

I caught my younger brother in the eyebrow once when I didn't know he was walking behind me. We were tenagers at the time. Our Dad kinda thought it was amusing but My brother just glared at me while pops was performing minor surgery on him. He probly weighed about 100-120lbs at the time.


----------

